# secret santa/ winter trade



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone want to do a winter trade? It looks like there may be a couple people interested. It may not be a good time as many of us are busy with other things but just thought I'd throw it out there. If enough people want to do it, maybe give it a week till Nov 27th to draw names and that will give us enough time to get trade in the mail well before the holidays,

If you're in, say you're in!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Totally man -- I missed the Poacher in a Hat multi-trade, so I'd love to get in on this!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Put me in please


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Can we participate if we don't make the sling ourselves?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

im in love doing trades


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Im in !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I see no reason we can't trade whatever we have on hand. I briefly discussed with MJ doing a winter swap to see what kind of interest we could generate, we didn't talk specifics. So let's just trade what we have and while I didn't like it as a newbie, I say the only stipulation is the 100 post rule. Apologies to the newbs!!!

If anyone wants to jump in with suggestions, please do!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well then count me in, brother


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe move this to the general discussion forum so ppl don't miss it?


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Haven't done a trade in a while,so I'm in.

Melvin


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Maybe move this to the general discussion forum so ppl don't miss it?


Ok


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

yes, please.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Does this include UK. If so then I would definitely like to be in. 
Clint


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Does this include UK. If so then I would definitely like to be in.
> Clint


Santa pride world wide, home slice...


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweeeeeeet!!! 
Me love you long time ha ha ha


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in! Great idea.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

If I get 100 posts by the drawing time may I be in? : )


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely Macfz, if it were just a trade with you and I that wouldn't be an issue with me. I didn't like it when I was new here but I see why it's done if names are randomly picked for a trade.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi - why not, count me in


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Walksatnight1 (Sep 10, 2014)

If the 100 post rule can be overlooked I would gladly join in


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Absolutely Macfz, if it were just a trade with you and I that wouldn't be an issue with me. I didn't like it when I was new here but I see why it's done if names are randomly picked for a trade.


Very good, thanks a lot!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

So do we have a theme? I'm stoked to make a Christmas spectraply creation...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

A theme...how about **Byud's nuts roasting on an open fire** :wave:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd like to get in on this.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

What the trade or the nut roasting? 
Ha ha


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh you know:lol:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Ha ha sweet. 
This is starting to look like it's going to be brilliant


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So far we have:

1. Devils son in law

2. Byudzai

3. BCLuxor

4. Shew97

5. Dankungmaster

6. Tentacle Toast ( which I had for breakfast and didn't care for,,,)

7. Melvin

8. MJ

9. TSM

10. Bigron

11. Barky Bow

12. Peppermack

13. You'llshootyereyeout

14. MagicTorch100

15. DukaThe

16. JJH

17. Blade

If we get an odd number would someone want to do 2 trades? Or we could do a 3 person trade X -> Y -> Z -> X


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I have no problem doing a trade with two people if necessary.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't mind doin two


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

OK I will play. I just unpacked most of my stuff from my move back to Michigan.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in if we don't have to make the slingshots ourselves, I'm not the best craftsman


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Can we ship unfinished natural forks ? I would ship more then 2. If its possible then im in


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

FeralPigeon said:


> Can we ship unfinished natural forks ? I would ship more then 2. If its possible then im in


more then two forks that is not two trades. And if it is not possible then still count me in


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I can be in for this!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you post a list of whoevers in ?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dude check out page 2


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

So...when do we start?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

DSIL said to leave it open till the 27th, then shoot for.... xmas-ish delivery? I think it'd be fun if we all tried to mail at the same time so everybody gets to open their presents at once.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Of course if the 100 post rule does not apply
To some count me in on this


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i will jump in too.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Count me in to


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

18. Devoman

19. Nicholson

20. WoodPigeon

21. Metropolicity

22. Ghost0311/8541

23. ChapmanHands

I'll drop all the names in a hat tomorrow and have my son pull them out. I'll put consecutive names together as trading partners and post them @ noon tomorrow, 11/27, EST. Whoooo Hoooo!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

do we usually do trading partners? could we do a daisy chain trade, like #1 mails to #2, #2 mails to #3, etc? or even a secret Santa like you suggested at first?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> do we usually do trading partners? could we do a daisy chain trade, like #1 mails to #2, #2 mails to #3, etc? or even a secret Santa like you suggested at first?


Lets do it the regular way , that way people are surprised by what thy get .


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> 18. Devoman
> 
> 19. Nicholson
> 
> ...


You left me off!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in...


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

pls pls let me in pls


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha!! Not on purpose Pete!!!! It just wouldn't be the same without you!!!!!

24. Grandpa Pete

25. Filipino_saltik

I will double check everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel like I have a million things going on right now.. But what the heck..

I am in..


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Ha!! Not on purpose Pete!!!! It just wouldn't be the same without you!!!!!
> 
> 24. Grandpa Pete
> 25. Filipino_saltik
> ...


Yup please add me as well...appears I slipped under the radar


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I have a dumb question, does it have any special conditions or rules? Thanks.

RK


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm still waiting for something to show up from the last Santa trade, so.... I'm out.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> I'm still waiting for something to show up from the last Santa trade, so.... I'm out.


That sucks man... Too bad one bad seed had to spoil the fun for you.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

26. Macfz777

27. NoobShooter

28. Reznik Krkovicka (?)

No special rules, I was just trying to keep it simple. Some people have thrown out some great ideas but heck, I'm having a hard time just including everyone.

Ash, I'm sorry you got burned, that's one reason I didn't want to keep the trades secret...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

ash said:


> I'm still waiting for something to show up from the last Santa trade, so.... I'm out.


WHY THAT CHRISTMAS GRINCH!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I am in! Beware! :-D


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you going to PM everyone ?


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

A top idea. I'm still new here. Roll on next year lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm putting numbers in a hat and pulling them out in pairs. Those numbers will correspond to the ones next to your names listed on this thread. Please PM your partner and swap addresses. Sorry this is just a simple trade, next time I'll try to put a fun twist or theme to it.

#9 TSM & #15 DukaThe

#7 Melvin & #19 Nicholson

#5 Dankungmaster & #20 WoodPigeon

#27 Noobshooter & #3 BCLuxor

#8 MJ & #1 Devils son in law

#4 Shew97 & #12 Peppermack

#2 Byudzai & #14 MagicTorch100

#24 GrandpaPete & #6 TentacleToast

#23 ChapmanHands & #18 Devoman

#25 Filipino_Saltik & #26 Macfz777

#10 Bigron & #13 Youllshootyereyeout

#16 JJH & #28 Reznik Krkovicka

#11 BarkyBow & #21 Metropolicity

#22 Ghost0311/8541 & #17 Blade

Good luck everyone and no, I don't think wish bones would make for a good PFS!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Woo hoo cheers for that DSIL. 
Metro PM coming your way.
I am going to have to raise my game a lot so that I can make sure you will not be dissapointed. 
Good luck every one else and happy trading


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

JJH & RK, cool, It will be great experience!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Does anyone want to do a winter trade? It looks like there may be a couple people interested. It may not be a good time as many of us are busy with other things but just thought I'd throw it out there. If enough people want to do it, maybe give it a week till Nov 27th to draw names and that will give us enough time to get trade in the mail well before the holidays,
> 
> If you're in, say you're in!


"You're in". Gee, now I have to P!

Ok, so how do we do this trade??

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> I'm putting numbers in a hat and pulling them out in pairs. Those numbers will correspond to the ones next to your names listed on this thread. Please PM your partner and swap addresses. Sorry this is just a simple trade, next time I'll try to put a fun twist or theme to it.
> 
> #9 TSM & #15 DukaThe
> 
> ...


No, but "Charles" demonstrated the use a a "Y' shaped dogbone-toy to kill a squirrel. (And I already have one of those - eager to try it out).

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> WHY THAT CHRISTMAS GRINCH!
> 
> I'm still waiting for something to show up from the last Santa trade, so.... I'm out.


Humbug!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

SANTA'S IDENTITY IS NO LONGER A SECRET.........and he knows who has been naughty!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

SANTA'S IDENTITY IS NO LONGER A SECRET.....and he knows who has been naughty!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got mine today, I've been Secret Santa'd!

I've enjoyed corresponding with "devil's son in law" over the course of this trade. I got a bonus of getting to know a cool guy along with my trade goodies :thumbsup:

My man sent me a very cool little figure-eight shooter, the biggest natural I've ever shot and a pair of hiking socks :lol: Maybe I should hang them by the chimney with care 

If you ever get "south of the border" to Indiana we'll do some cold weather hiking/shooting :target:

Thanks!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

MJ you are definitely not on Santa's naughty list, you can't be not with a fantastic gift like that. As for your secret santa sender.... I don't believe he is the devils son in law at all ha ha. Loving the way you are keeping the spirit alive. 
Clint


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Just received my Secret Santa package from Tentacle Toast with a "Torque" SS from SimpleShot. It came with extra bands and ammo. I am excited. Great gift. Thank you Joshua.

GP


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok guys it is going to take about 2 weeks to get to Canada but my parcel of goodies is in the post and winging it's way to Metro. 
Hope he gets it before Christmas. Keep your eyes peeled Eric, I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Have fun everyone!!!
Clint.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Just received my Secret Santa package from Tentacle Toast with a "Torque" SS from SimpleShot. It came with extra bands and ammo. I am excited. Great gift. Thank you Joshua.GP


You lucky man Grandpa Pete. 
"Double T" rocks in his socks. 
Please make sure you let us know how it shoots. I will be ordering my one in the new year. I cannot wait. 
It is always heart warming to hear of such generosity and positive feedback from the forum members.
Loving this trade so far!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

My new "Black Beauty" Thanks again *TT*!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Santa made a stop by the house today.....and MJ rocks!!!!

I received a very cool little natty with tubes and tabs. Not sure what the wood is but man, is it pretty!

I also got a A+ Dandy 2.0, that little guy is an OTT shooter with a ring finger hole and it fits very well. Made from laminated plywood. I can tell this one is going to be a "dandy" to shoot.

Oh yea, and thank you, Mr. MJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Tried out my "Black Beauty", Torque yesterday. Love it. It shoots quick and stright with those Chinese bands. I tore up a couple of cans with 3/8 steel balls at 10M. It is so handy to carry around in my back pocket.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Santa made a stop by the house today.....and MJ rocks!!!!
> 
> I received a very cool little natty with tubes and tabs. Not sure what the wood is but man, is it pretty!
> 
> ...


Glad it showed up and that you like it 
I did indeed make the natty, I'm pretty sure the wood is mulberry.
Have fun!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Ok guys it is going to take about 2 weeks to get to Canada but my parcel of goodies is in the post and winging it's way to Metro.
> Hope he gets it before Christmas. Keep your eyes peeled Eric, I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Have fun everyone!!!
> Clint.


Mine went to the post today so it's going to get there...eventually


----------

